# расчёт



## ahvalj

Could somebody please explain me why the word «расчёт» is currently written with one «с»? 

Let's look at the pattern:
считать — счёт
подсчитать — подсчёт
насчитать — насчёт
обсчитать — обсчёт
отсчитать — отсчёт
пересчитать — пересчёт
*рассчитать — рассчёт*

отчитать — отчёт
вычесть/вычитать — вычет
зачесть — зачёт
учесть — учёт

The concept of "counting" is expressed by the form «счёт/счит» and its derivatives. Even the producing verb is «рассчитать». Is there any human understandable explanation why then we are forced to write «расчёт»?


----------



## morzh

ahvalj said:


> Could somebody please explain me why the word «расчёт» is currently written with one «с»?
> 
> Let's look at the pattern:
> считать — счёт
> подсчитать — подсчёт
> насчитать — насчёт
> обсчитать — обсчёт
> отсчитать — отсчёт
> пересчитать — пересчёт
> *рассчитать — рассчёт*
> 
> отчитать — отчёт
> вычесть/вычитать — вычет
> зачесть — зачёт
> учесть — учёт
> 
> The concept of "counting" is expressed by the form «счёт/счит» and its derivatives. Even the producing verb is «рассчитать». Is there any human understandable explanation why then we are forced to write «расчёт»?




Просто.

Потому что в словах "расчет", "учет", "вычет" - корень "чет", а не "счет".

Как ни странно, "расчет" и "рассчитывать" - не однокоренные слова. Хотя используются по отношению к одному действию.


----------



## morzh

Есть еще точка зрения, что корень в "рассчитывать" не "счит", а "чит", но две раздельные приставки - "рас"-"с"-"чит".
(прежняя т.з. та, что корни - "чит/чет" и "счит/счет").


----------



## ahvalj

morzh said:


> Просто.
> 
> Потому что в словах "расчет", "учет", "вычет" - корень "чет", а не "счет".



Корень-то там один, «чт/чет/чёт/чит», просто в «счёт» к нему добавлена приставка, а затем слева добавлялись ещё приставки.



morzh said:


> Как ни странно, "расчет" и "рассчитывать" - не однокоренные слова. Хотя используются по отношению к одному действию.



«Это, Афанасий Степаныч, казуистика» ©. Никакого внутриязыкового способа обосновать подобное рассмотрение я не вижу. Я сильно подозреваю, что наблюдаемое расхождение есть всего лишь следствие недостаточной прочистки орфографии — написание «расчет» просто сохранилось от тех времён, когда с орфографией обращались свободнее. Но всё же хотелось бы узнать есть ли на этот счёт официальные объяснения...


----------



## morzh

Я там еще написал. Второй пост. Читали?


----------



## morzh

Вообще же я в дискуссию вступать не буду. Мне кажется, она бесполезна. Есть два слова; традиционно пишутся вот так: в одном случае с одной приставкой, в другом - с двумя.
Зачем мне, неспециалисту, придумывать теории, да еще и спорить по этому поводу. Кому от этого польза? Явно не мне.


----------



## ahvalj

morzh said:


> Я там еще написал. Второй пост. Читали?


Да, и она единственно верная. В русских словах этимологически «сч» встречается только вторично, из бывших сочетаний «сьч» или «съч», так что корни в принципе не могут начинаться со «сч» (корни должны быть односложными — кроме вторично двусложных корней с «оро», «оло» и «ере»). Всё же пара «рассчитывать — расчёт» мне представляется существующей по орфографическому недосмотру. Хотелось бы узнать мнение ревнителей существующих правил.


----------



## ahvalj

morzh said:


> Вообще же я в дискуссию вступать не буду. Мне кажется, она бесполезна. Есть два слова; традиционно пишутся вот так: в одном случае с одной приставкой, в другом - с двумя.
> Зачем мне, неспециалисту, придумывать теории, да еще и спорить по этому поводу. Кому от этого польза? Явно не мне.



Я не призываю дискутировать, просто, вероятно, имеется какое-то обоснование. 

Польза — в субъектно/объектных отношениях с действительностью. Правила кто-то устанавливает, в данном случае и в других жизненных обстоятельствах, и иногда хочется понимать причины, а то и принадлежать к числу задающих эти правила.


----------



## morzh

Даже при том, что корень один, никакие правила не обязывают строго регламентировать приставки.
У Даля в одном параграфе есть рассчет и расчет; так же писали рассчесться и расчестья.

http://dic.academic.ru/dic.nsf/enc2p/347646


----------



## morzh

ahvalj said:


> и иногда хочется ...., а то и принадлежать к числу задающих эти правила.



Упаси меня лично Господи.


----------



## ahvalj

morzh said:


> Даже при том, что корень один, никакие правила не обязывают строго регламентировать приставки.
> У Даля в одном параграфе есть рассчет и расчет; так же писали рассчесться и расчестья.
> 
> http://dic.academic.ru/dic.nsf/enc2p/347646



Спасибо. Ссылка показывает, что либо действующие ныне правила существовали и тогда, либо, что написание в издании приведено в соответствие с современными правилами. И всё же вопрос с обоснованием расхождения «рассчитывать — расчёт» пока остаётся.


----------



## Maroseika

Ответ можно найти еще в грамматике Грота (пар. 47). 
В слове расчет корень чет (ср. вычет, начет, зачет, учет, перечет), а в слове рассчитать - счет (ср. подсчитать, насчитать). Как изящно сформулировано у Грота, "чтобы глагол _читать _мог означать действия счисления, нужно сначала помощию предлога с образовать глагол _считать_, к которому, для развития дальнейших оттенков значения, присоединяются уже и другие предлоги...".


----------



## Sobakus

Вообще, приставка *рас* - один большой орфографический недосмотр. В русском такой приставки не существует, существует только приставка *роз-*. Так что писать "рассчитывать", это примерно как написать "апсчитаться". Даже если остальные приставки на *-з* тоже отражают оглушение на письме.


----------



## ahvalj

Maroseika said:


> Ответ можно найти еще в грамматике Грота (пар. 47).
> В слове расчет корень чет (ср. вычет, начет, зачет, учет, перечет), а в слове рассчитать - счет (ср. подсчитать, насчитать). Как изящно сформулировано у Грота, "чтобы глагол _читать _мог означать действия счисления, нужно сначала помощию предлога с образовать глагол _считать_, к которому, для развития дальнейших оттенков значения, присоединяются уже и другие предлоги...".


Спасибо. И всё же «Это, Афанасий Степаныч, казуистика» © адресуется мною и Гроту тоже. Товарищ явно пытался обосновать существующую орфографическую непоследовательность.


----------



## ahvalj

Sobakus said:


> Вообще, приставка *рас* - один большой орфографический недосмотр. В русском такой приставки не существует, существует только приставка *роз-*. Так что писать "рассчитывать", это примерно как написать "апсчитаться". Даже если остальные приставки на *-з* тоже отражают оглушение на письме.



Я не согласен. Русский литературный язык восходит как к народной речи, так и к церковнославянскому. Наши прилагательные на «-ый/-ий» изначально были чисто орфографическим явлением, а вот за последние сто пятьдесят – двести лет заместили собой народные «-ой/-ей». Это по поводу гласного. По поводу согласного у меня есть давний занудный пост в ЖЖ:

http://ahvalj.livejournal.com/17122.html

Мне кажется, это написание надо ценить и беречь. Лингвисты сто лет назад вернули нам сандхи самым изящным образом.


----------



## Maroseika

ahvalj said:


> Спасибо. И всё же «Это, Афанасий Степаныч, казуистика» © адресуется мною и Гроту тоже. Товарищ явно пытался обосновать существующую орфографическую непоследовательность.


Не думаю. Расчет, судя по всему, действительно не от счета, а от чета, и 130 лет назад это было еще яснее, чем сейчас. Посмотрите сами: расчет - расчесть - разочти. То есть первоначально расчет означал не результат счета, а результат расчитывания, то есть расплаты, распределения денег. Видимо, позднее математический *_рассчет _подравнялся под старый _расчет_.
Посмотрите самые старые примеры употребления этого слова: это именно расчитывание деньгами, учет и т.п., но не результат арифметических выкладок, считания в буквальном смысле.


----------



## Sobakus

ahvalj said:


> Я не согласен. Русский литературный язык восходит как к народной речи, так и к церковнославянскому. Наши прилагательные на «-ый/-ий» изначально были чисто орфографическим явлением, а вот за последние сто пятьдесят – двести лет заместили собой народные «-ой/-ей». Это по поводу гласного. По поводу согласного у меня есть давний занудный пост в ЖЖ:
> 
> http://ahvalj.livejournal.com/17122.html
> 
> Мне кажется, это написание надо ценить и беречь. Лингвисты сто лет назад вернули нам сандхи самым изящным образом.


 Пост в жж, конечно, интересный, но вот гласные там к церковнославянскому имеют весьма косвенное отношение. Понятно было бы, если бы это были разные приставки, вроде пере/пре, но тут орфография по сути отражает произношение безударного гласного. Не превращается же она из русской в церковнославянскую в зависимости от ударения?


----------



## ahvalj

Sobakus said:


> Пост в жж, конечно, интересный, но вот гласные там к церковнославянскому имеют весьма косвенное отношение. Понятно было бы, если бы это были разные приставки, вроде пере/пре, но тут орфография по сути отражает произношение безударного гласного. Не превращается же она из русской в церковнославянскую в зависимости от ударения?



Нас, кажется, удалили (по не вполне понятным мне причинам). 
Я согласен, что унаследованная от церковнославянского орфография отражает в русском именно безударное произношение. Но в 99,9% случаев эта приставка как раз безударна, а всякие «розлив» или «роздан» для говорящих не отличаются от пар «розница/разница».


----------



## Sobakus

ahvalj said:


> Нас, кажется, удалили (по не вполне понятным мне причинам).


А это во всех темах так. 


> Но в 99,9% случаев эта приставка как раз безударна,


Оно да.


> а всякие «розлив» или «роздан» для говорящих не отличаются от пар «розница/разница».


Не могли бы пояснить?


----------



## ahvalj

Sobakus said:


> Не могли бы пояснить?



Говорящие/пишущие знают, что с этими «ро-/ра-» связаны какие-то сложности, и что нет простого правила, определяющего выбор того или иного варианта (ровный/равный, розница/разница). Ударность «роз-» вполне укладывается в этот разнобой. Кстати, в паре «розница/разница» представлен корень, послуживший этимологическим источником приставки.


----------



## ahvalj

Я, собственно, имею в виду, что чередование «раз-/рос-» для носителей языка не равнозначно предполагаемому чередованию «ап-/об-», поскольку здесь нет настоящей возможности для проверки написания по ударным формам.


----------



## Sobakus

ahvalj said:


> Говорящие/пишущие знают, что с этими «ро-/ра-» связаны какие-то сложности, и что нет простого правила, определяющего выбор того или иного варианта (ровный/равный, розница/разница). Ударность «роз-» вполне укладывается в этот разнобой. Кстати, в паре «розница/разница» представлен корень, послуживший этимологическим источником приставки.


О, спасибо, а я как раз размышлял, где этот самый корень там есть


----------



## ahvalj

Sobakus said:


> О, спасибо, а я как раз размышлял, где этот самый корень там есть


У нас вообще плохо с пополнением набора приставок — вся эта система уже очень давно окостенела, как только бывшие наречия приросли к корням. Немецкая система с отделяемостью приставок при всей её тяжеловесности обеспечивает вплоть до наших дней непрерывное пополнение и выражение всё новых нюансов.


----------



## ahvalj

Maroseika said:


> Не думаю. Расчет, судя по всему, действительно не от счета, а от чета, и 130 лет назад это было еще яснее, чем сейчас. Посмотрите сами: расчет - расчесть - разочти. То есть первоначально расчет означал не результат счета, а результат расчитывания, то есть расплаты, распределения денег. Видимо, позднее математический *_рассчет _подравнялся под старый _расчет_.
> Посмотрите самые старые примеры употребления этого слова: это именно расчитывание деньгами, учет и т.п., но не результат арифметических выкладок, считания в буквальном смысле.


Спасибо. Коли ветка ещё отчасти жива, отвечаю. Ваш пример действительно может быть источником расхождения, но глагол в этой паре определённо не может существовать отдельно от существительного. С точки зрения современного языка выравнивание написания по модели «рассчитывать — рассчёт» мне представляется необходимым.


----------



## morzh

ahvalj said:


> Спасибо. Коли ветка ещё отчасти жива, отвечаю. Ваш пример действительно может быть источником расхождения, но глагол в этой паре определённо не может существовать отдельно от существительного. С точки зрения современного языка выравнивание написания по модели «рассчитывать — рассчёт» мне представляется необходимым.



А мне не представляется.
Не более необходима, чем удаление всех исключений из правил вообще. Ну, давайте с исключениями и нелогичностями покончим. СО всеми сразу. А то по одной выдергивать...Более того, вообще надо фонетическую систему вводить. Зачем нужна эта дурацкая система где как слышица - так не пишыца? Кому, кроме Института русского языка и учителей это нужно?


----------



## Maroseika

ahvalj said:


> Спасибо. Коли ветка ещё отчасти жива, отвечаю. Ваш пример действительно может быть источником расхождения, но глагол в этой паре определённо не может существовать отдельно от существительного.


А он и не существует отдельно:
расчесть - расчет
рассчитать, рассчитывать - рассчитывание.

Но дело даже не в этом формализме (какая вообще разница, какой глагол к какому существительному "относится"?), а в том, что современное написание слова "расчет" обосновано исторически, а не бюрократически.


----------



## ahvalj

Прошло уже три года, с Маросейкой и Собакусом мы остались одни на этом форуме, а вопрос тёмен, как и тогда — быть может, у кого-нибудь из новых участников найдутся дельные мысли?


----------



## Linguoman

5 копеек.

Как мне кажется, дело здесь в том, что в современном русском языке должно бы было существовать два разных существительных, "расчёт" и "рассчёт". Первое должно бы употребляться в таких сочетаниях, как "получить зарплату под расчёт", "безналичный расчёт", "артиллерийский расчёт" и т. д. А второе должно, по идее, употребляться в сочетаниях типа "рассчёт траектории движения частицы", "формула рассчёта ускорения", "выполнение инженерных рассчётов" и т. д.

Разница между этими словами, по сути, та же, что и между "зачёт" и "засчёт": "сдача зачёта студентами" и "засчёт дополнительного очка команде". Однако, в силу фонетического слияния одинаковых согласных, слова "расчёт" и "рассчёт" оказываются омофонами, тогда как "зачёт" и "засчёт" произносятся различно.

По всей видимости, составители словарей в своё время либо не обратили внимание на существование этой разницы, либо намеренно пошли по пути упрощения орфографии (чтобы пишущему не приходилось каждый раз задумываться о дифференциировании значений). И в итоге официально закрепился единственный орфографический вариант "расчёт" для обоих омонимов.

Ps
аналогично, обратим внимание на то, что в русском языке сосуществуют "отчёт" и "отсчёт" с разными значениями (и, к счастью, с разным произношением). Слово "учёт" не связано с понятием счёта, а слова "_усчёт_" не существует. С другой стороны, слово "подсчёт" всегда связано с понятием счёта, а слова "_подчёт_" не существует. Таким образом, мне всё же кажется, что "расчёт" и "рассчёт" (также как "зачёт" - "засчёт" и "отчёт" - отсчёт") - два разных (хотя и однокоренных) существительных.

PPS
Не понимаю, что происходит, но после редактирования и сохранения текста все заглавные буквы вдруг становятся строчными.
Проблема локализована: автозамена всех заглавных букв на строчные происходит при попытке исправить слово "аналогично" в последнем абзаце.


----------



## ahvalj

Да, спасибо, наконец-то правдоподобное объяснение. Мне идея с омонимами в голову не приходила.


----------



## ahvalj

с другой стороны: а когда эти омонимы могли реально в языке различаться? в древнерусском до падения еров (_рощьтъ/розъчьтъ_ против _розъсъчьтъ_) — быть может, но это же восемьсот–девятьсот лет назад: я не думаю, что это различение могло удержаться в языке с тех самых пор. скорее всего, на протяжении всей истории собственно русского языка мы имеем дело с одним словом, пусть даже и двоякого происхождения — говорящие (и пишущие) в любом случае этой омонимии никак не осознавали и не осознают. 

словарь русского языка xi–xvii веков, который я наконец-то соизволил посмотреть, приводит _рощетъ_ под 1291-м годом и _по розочту_ под 1389-м годом, а также глагол _розчестися_ под 1433-м годом. для глагола при этом основным является значение «разойтись без претензий, расплатиться». можно предположить, что это и было первоначальным значением этого слова, а преобладающий в наши дни оттенок «считать» появился позднее. это объясняет происхождение современного написания с одним _с_, но не снимает вопрос о его исправлении в соответствии с теперешними словообразовательными связями этого слова.

пс. форматирование сегодня действительно глючит. такое уже бывало в прошлые годы.


----------



## Linguoman

Я не сомневаюсь, что "рассчёт" (согласно моему посту выше) - гораздо более позднее образование, чем "расчёт". Другой вопрос, развился ли этот "рассчёт" независимо (например, как "считать" -> "рассчитать" -> "рассчёт") или же как переосмысление уже существовавшего слова "расчёт". В любом случае, вы, очевидно, правы в том, что, когда этот "рассчёт" вошёл в активное употребление, никто (или почти никто) не заметил такой подмены. И произошло это, скорее всего, как раз потому, что фонетически эти слова неразличимы. Мои примеры выше (зачёт - засчёт, отчёт - отсчёт) подтверждают это. Так могло бы произойти и с "расчётом", если бы не приставка "рас-".


----------



## ahvalj

Следующий вопрос, и здесь мы возвращаемся к теме ветки, заключается в том, с какой стати в глаголе мы пишем два _с_, а в имени одно. Орфография должна быть последовательной. Либо следует провести разделение между _расчитать_ — _расчёт_ и _рассчитать_ — _рассчёт_, либо выровнять написание имени по глаголу.


----------



## Linguoman

Проведение разделения выглядит вполне логичным. Но боюсь, что большинство русскоговорящих воспримут такое разделение в штыки - им вдруг придётся осознать и использовать ту смысловую разницу, о которой они до сих пор не задумывались. Ведь если посмотреть с позиции обывателя, то это до сих пор никому не мешало, а теперь вдруг оказывается, что это разные слова, которые надо писать по-разному. В этом, наверное, и проблема.


----------



## gvozd

Источник: http://pishu-pravilno.livejournal.com/4616697.html


> Из учебника Кайдаловой, Калининой (Современная русская орфография: Учеб. пособие
> для вузов по спец. «Журналистика»):
> 
> В  словах с корнем чёт- (расчёт, расчётный, расчётливый и т. п.) пишется  одно с — приставка рас- прибавляется к корню чёт- (ср.: учёт,нечет,  вычет, вычесть). Исключение : бессчётный.



Тысяча извинений, но можно ли вразумительно объяснить, почему "бессчётный" пишется с двумя "с"? А главное - так ли уж нужно искать объяснение?


----------



## Maroseika

gvozd said:


> почему "бессчётный" пишется с двумя "с"?


Потому что бессчётный - без счёта, а не без чёта. То есть корень тут "счёт", к нему и прибавляется приставка.


----------



## ahvalj

Я рискну в который уже раз повторить вопрос: почему _рассчитывать,_ но _расчёт_? Это просто гротовский ляп, никем до меня не замеченный, или за этим расхождением кроется недоступная моему разумению глубинная закономерность?


----------



## Maroseika

ahvalj said:


> Я рискну в который уже раз повторить вопрос: почему _рассчитывать,_ но _расчёт_? Это просто гротовский ляп, никем до меня не замеченный, или за этим расхождением кроется недоступная моему разумению глубинная закономерность?



Отчего ж ляп? Посмотрите, как Грот объясняет правописание слов "разсчитать" и "расчесть", а также почему нельзя писать "разсчесть". 
Грот видит слово "расчет" в ряду слов с корнем -чет: "вычет", "зачет", "начет", "перечет", куда на равных правах входит и "счет". Последнее имеет значение счисления и  сохраняет его с другими приставкам, поэтому различаются "обчесть" и "обсчитать", "перечесть" и "пересчитать", "вычесть" и "высчитать", "зачесть" и "засчитать".
Так почему же в дополнение к слову "расчет" нет слова "рассчет"? Думаю, потому что слились значения мотивирующих глаголов "расчесть" и "рассчитать".


----------



## ahvalj

Ой, какая казуистика. И такие люди нам впаривали орфографические правила...

Морфологически (и этимологически) глаголы на -_читать_ — это просто производные несовершенного вида от -_честь_: _предпочесть — предпочитать_
_счесть_ (каким-то) — _считать_ (каким-то) — _счёт_
_вычесть_ — _вычитать_ — _вычет_
_почесть_ (возможным) — _почитать_ (возможным) — _почёт._

И с новым типом несовершенного вида:
_зачесть — зачитывать — зачёт 
учесть — учитывать — учёт_
итэпэ.

Глагол _считать_, обзаведшись математическим значением, оброс своими производными, уже на -_читывать_, но производное существительное тоже сохранил на -_счёт_:
_подсчитать — подсчитывать — подсчёт_
(итэпэ, смотрим заглавный пост).

Что у нас получается с приставкой _рас_-? 
По первой группе мы ожидаем отношения:
_расчесть — расчитать — расчёт._

По второй:
_рассчитать — рассчитывать — рассчёт.
_
Понятно, что _расчесть_ и _расчитать_ в современном языке отсутствуют. _Расчесть_ исчезло вовсе, _расчитать_ слилось с _рассчитать_. С точки зрения современного языка, первой группы не существует вовсе: производящими глаголами являются только _рассчитать/рассчитывать_, причём во всех отношениях, как связанных с подсчётом, так и в значении _ожидать/надеяться_ (_он не рассчитывал на взаимность_). В этой связи я вновь повторяю, что написание _расчёт_ в современном языке выпадает из словообразовательной парадигмы.


----------

